# Big Cat



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Game camera pic from a lease near Henrietta, Texas. A friend of mine sent it to me from a friend of a friend of his. Thought it was too good not to share.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bloody hell I wish that was on my game camera!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that's a big cat. He aparently knows exactly where to hunt for them, at the feeder.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice cat! good looking buck too! 
Looks like your friends friend gonna do a little cat hunting to protect his interest on his lease,if it's leagl.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice picture, thanks for sharing, both look in good shape But one is a bit faster then the other!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice cat I too wish that was my trail cam. Hey Catcapper this confirms the Deer skin camo for OAC with the round steaks around his neck for a cover scent. Just might get that Big Cat and take OAC hunting in same time frame. LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Man awesome Picture!! yep I would Love to see that dude in my scope!! thanks for sharing!! An Old man once told me "Son you just remember that those deer feeders dont just attract deer they attract Predators too!!" this is Proof Positive!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've seen this one before. I think Ebbs sent it to me a couple years ago and told me it was his friend who got the pic lol.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I've seen this one before. I think Ebbs sent it to me a couple years ago and told me it was his friend who got the pic lol.


 Really? Well, just goes to show you, you can't believe every email. Whenever, wherever, still a big cat and an unlucky buck.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Really? Well, just goes to show you, you can't believe every email. Whenever, wherever, still a big cat and an unlucky buck.


It's all good... still an awesome picture that has never been shared out here. We can all dream, right?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Can I still use round steaks for cover scent and a deer hide for camo ??

I just want photo's showing the surprised look on that cats face when I jump out with my sawed off laying 00 buck around him.

If this is a real photo...it is good one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would like copies of those also!!
You think it's been shopped ??


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

After what Chris posted, it seems it could have come from anywhere and my friend just accepted it as being near Henrietta. I think the pic is real though wherever it is from. If it is photoshopped, someone did a heck of a good job on it. 
OAC, I would suggest adding a jar of beef gravy just to make sure the human odor is completely masked. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:worthless:None of this red x in a box stuff either.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> :worthless:None of this red x in a box stuff either.


Your browser is lying to you again. No red X's here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Your browser is lying to you again. No red X's here!


Sorry I should have been specific, I was wanting to see pics of OAC in the meat suit with gravy.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I to got this email a year or so ago. It stated it was from south Texas but didnt say where or who.
Its an awesome pic none the less !!


----------

